# Reicht das Netzteil?



## drgml (23. September 2016)

Moin.

Ich habe mir die ASUS GeForce GTX1080 STRIX-GTX1080-O8G-GAMING 8GB bestellt. Bisher läuft eine 780ti. 

Mein Netzteil erlaubt eine Stromaufnahme bis 500W. 

Die 780ti hat max. 270W und die 1080 wird mit 300W ausgewiesen. 

Mein Mainboard ist ein MSI H97 und als Prozessor läuft ein Xeon E3 1231 V3.
Ich habe eine Creative Sounblaster Z eingebaut und 16GB Arbeitsspeicher. Im Tower laufen 4 Lüfter und eine 250GB SSD. 

Ich habe nach einem Tool gesucht, mit dem ich die Stromaufnahme herausfinden kann wenn ich im Betrieb bin, jedoch nichts für mich verständliches gefunden. 


Nun habe ich mich hier angemeldet in der Hoffnung, ob mir jemand die Gewissheit geben kann, dass ich mir kein neues Netzteil zu legen brauche und mir vielleicht sagen kann was passieren kann, wenn ich es mit der neuen GraKa teste und die Stromaufnahme nicht reichen würde.
Bin um jede hilfreiche Antwort sehr dankbar!


Beste Grüße.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. September 2016)

Welches Netzteil?

_"Ich habe im Kühlschrank 1kg Lebensmittel, reicht das für ein zwei Personen-Menü?"_


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2016)

Du musst schon sagen, welches Netzteil du hast.


----------



## drstoecker (23. September 2016)

Mit nem handelsüblichem strommessgerät lässt sich der Verbrauch sehr genau bestimmen. Diese gibt es überall zu kaufen oder auch zu leihen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. September 2016)

drgml schrieb:


> Mein Netzteil erlaubt eine Stromaufnahme bis 500W. .


Stromaufnahme, oder gibt es 500W auf 12V ab? Ist ein kleiner Unterschied, angegeben auf Netzteilen wird die Stromabgabe.
Relevant ist nur noch, was auf 12V abgegeben wird.

Für eine 700,-€ Grafikkarte, darf es ein sehr gutes Netzteil sein. Das hier wäre die Wunschpaarung:
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ansonsten schau in diese Liste und such Dir etwas ab 450W raus: Wenn Deines dabei ist, ist alles gut.
Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Juli 2016)


----------



## DKK007 (23. September 2016)

Wie alt ist das NT denn und welches ist es?


----------



## drgml (23. September 2016)

Danke für die Antworten.

Netzteil: 500 Watt EVGA 500B Non-Modular 80+ Bronze, gekauft Ende 2014.

edit.
EVGA 500B Bronze 500W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DKK007 (23. September 2016)

Die Technik ist da nicht so gut. 
Besser austauschen und gegen ein E10 500W oder P11 550W ersetzen.


----------



## drgml (23. September 2016)

okay. dann weiß ich Bescheid und werde mir das empfohlene "be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W ATX 2.4" zulegen.

Danke.


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2016)

drgml schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten.
> 
> Netzteil: 500 Watt EVGA 500B Non-Modular 80+ Bronze, gekauft Ende 2014.
> 
> ...



Ist zwar nicht soo alt aber technisch für den Arsch. 
Das könnte man durchaus ersetzen.
Reichen wird es aber für die GTX 1080.


----------



## drgml (23. September 2016)

Rein Interesse halber, was würde passieren, wenn ein Netzteil zu schwach ist?


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2016)

Wenns zu schwach ist, schaltet der Rechner ab.
Sofern die Schutzschaltungen brauchbar sind, versteht sich.


----------



## DKK007 (25. September 2016)

Wenn man aber das Geld für eine 1080 hat, sollte man sich auch ein ordentliches Netzteil gönnen.


----------



## drgml (26. September 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn man aber das Geld für eine 1080 hat, sollte man sich auch ein ordentliches Netzteil gönnen.



Ja, das habe ich dank eurer Hilfe ja rausgefunden. siehe post #9


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2016)

Der Nachteil beim P11 sind die Doppelstrang Strippen.
für die GTX 1080 sollte aber ein Doppelstrang Kabel reichen.
Du fährst die Karte dann nur auf einer Rail, aber die wird das problemlos stemmen.
Deswegen hätte auch das 500er E10 gereicht.


----------



## drgml (27. September 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Nachteil beim P11 sind die Doppelstrang Strippen.
> für die GTX 1080 sollte aber ein Doppelstrang Kabel reichen.
> Du fährst die Karte dann nur auf einer Rail, aber die wird das problemlos stemmen.
> Deswegen hätte auch das 500er E10 gereicht.



Noch habe ich nicht bestellt. Gib mir doch bitte einen Ping, welches Netzteil Du letztlich nehmen würdest, wärst Du in meiner Situation. Vielen Dank dafür


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (27. September 2016)

500er E10 reicht völlig, ein Dark Power würde ich nur für SLI nehmen.


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2016)

drgml schrieb:


> Noch habe ich nicht bestellt. Gib mir doch bitte einen Ping, welches Netzteil Du letztlich nehmen würdest, wärst Du in meiner Situation. Vielen Dank dafür



Das E10 mit 500 watt reicht dicke aus und ist preiswerter als das P11.
Das P11 würde ich heute nur noch bei sehr leistungsstarker Hardware nehmen -- das P11 hat neben dem 8 Pin EPS Stecker noch einen 4+4 Pin ATX Stecker. Große boards wie das Rampage 5 haben da entsprechende Anschlüsse.
Eine gemoddete Titan X mit 400 Watt Power Target mit Wasser gekühlt ist beim P11 auch besser aufgehoben.


----------

